# Señalar con el dedo



## richtorx

¿Puede alguien traducir la expresión "señalar con el dedo" al francés?
Gracias,

Richtorx


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- montrer du doigt

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

"Pointer du doigt" a beau être critiqué et taxé d'anglicisme, je le trouve moins banal et l'entends même sur les ondes de Radio-France.  Du reste, est-ce bien ce que signifie "señalar con el dedo" ?  ¿No es el gesto que uno cumple cuando quiere decir "Ven acá, muchacho"?
¡Hasta la vista, baby!


----------



## richtorx

Merci!!!
Gracias!!!


----------



## yserien

*Doigt de la main le plus proche du pouce et dont on se sert en particulier pour indiquer  ou montrer quelque chose à quelqu'un. Cf tlfi
*​   Ça c'est le vrai sens  de "pointer du doigt"Cuando se trata de hacer venir a alguien. el mismo dedo índice se dirige hacia la palma de la mano invertida moviéndolo alternativamente de arriba abajo al mismo tiempo que se dice : "chico, ven aquí".


----------



## GilbertAndré

montrer du doigt


----------



## richtorx

Contexto: "Todo el mundo, al verlos pasar, los *señala con el dedo*."
¿Cómo se traduciría en francés?

Gracias,

Richtorx


----------



## Yul

Bonsoir , richtorx

Tout le monde, en les voyant passer, les montrait du doigt.
Yul


----------



## richtorx

Merci et bonne nuit, Yul


----------



## antigona75

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Contexto:

Los prisioneros están en comisaría.

C: Que hacemos con ellos? (*Señala a los prisioneros*).


C: Qu'est-ce qu'on fait avec eux? (_*Montre les prisonniers*_) (*Signale les prisonniers)*...

Este es un ejemplo, pero en el texto aparece muchas veces, tanto señalar se entiende con el dedo indice.

¿Que verbo es correcto?

Gracias.

Anti.


----------



## Yukii

Hola,
"montre les prisonniers" es correcto 
**** una sola respuesta por hilo (Norma 2), Gracias
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)

Hasta luego !
Yuki.


----------



## antigona75

Ok.

Merci!!!


----------



## Cenimurcia

Yukii said:


> Hola,
> "montre les prisonniers" es correcto
> **** una sola respuesta por hilo (Norma 2), Gracias
> Athos de Tracia (moderadora)
> 
> Hasta luego !
> Yuki.


 
et le sujet???? "señala" n'est pas un impératif...


----------



## Yukii

Cenimurcia said:


> et le sujet???? "señala" n'est pas un impératif...




Non, mais étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de sujet dans sa phrase en espagnol...
A moins que je n'aie mal compris ce que vous vouliez dire.
En disant "montre les prisonniers", je ne voulais pas dire montre à l'impératif, mais quelqu'un montre quelque chose. Il doit y avoir, selon le contexte, une personne sous entendue.
Donc untel montre les prisonniers.
Comme au théâtre, quand on décrit l'action que fait le personnage...
Enfin c'est comme ça que j'ai perçu sa question.


----------



## Cenimurcia

antigona75 said:


> ​Los prisioneros están en comisaría.
> 
> C: Que hacemos con ellos? (*Señala a los prisioneros*).
> 
> 
> C: Qu'est-ce qu'on fait avec eux? (_*Montre les prisonniers*_) (*Signale les prisonniers)*...


 
En espagnol, le sujet est dans la forme verbale,
en français, il doit apparaître : il/elle montre / pointe les prisonniers (du doigt)


----------



## Yukii

Ah désolée, moi je pensais que tu parlais d'un sujet dans le contexte.
Et ça pourrait aussi être :
Pedro, _montre les prisonniers_
Qu'est ce qu'on fait d'eux ?
Comme elle a l'air de parler d'un extrait où on peut rencontrer des présentations de ce type, il est aussi possible que le "il" ne soit pas nécessaire.
Et sinon il faudrait aussi qu'elle nous en dise un peu plus pour savoir si c'est une fille ou un garçon qui pointe du doigt... Enfin dans tous les cas, signale les prisonniers n'est pas correct..


----------



## Cenimurcia

je pense qu'il s'agit de didascalies


----------



## Yukii

Oui c'est aussi mon avis.
Par contre tout dépend de la présentation de son texte, cela peut être :

Pedro, _montre les prisonniers_
Qu'est ce qu'on fait d'eux ?

ou

Pedro
Qu'est ce qu'on fait d'eux ?
_*Il* montre les prisonniers_

---
Antigona: ¿ puedes precisar m_ás_ el contexto ?
Qui_én _est_á _hablando, ¿ un hombre o una mujer ?
Y tambi_é_n, ¿ de qué proviene este extracto ?
Gracias


----------



## antigona75

Hola,

Acabo de abrir el correo.
Muchas gracias.

Me explico:
Mi pregunta es sobre la acotación del texto. Se trata de una obra de teatro.
La acotación explica la acción.

El sujeto es: "La mujer comisario" omitido, porque se sobre entiende en el texto.





Contexto:

Los prisioneros están en comisaría.

Comisario: Que hacemos con ellos? (*"La mujer comisario" señala a los prisioneros*).


Commissaire: Qu'est-ce qu'on fait avec eux? (_*Montre les prisonniers*_) (*Signale les prisonniers)*...

Este es un ejemplo, pero en el texto aparece muchas veces, tanto señalar se entiende con el dedo indice.

¿Que verbo es correcto?

Gracias.

Anti.


----------



## Sebalo

Otra posibilidad:

Commissaire: Qu'est-ce qu'on fait avec eux? (elle désigne les prisonniers)


----------



## antigona75

ok.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Anti:

En francés tendrás que poner el sujeto *il/elle* si no aparece el nombre de la persona u otro tipo de designarla, por muy obvio que sea el sujeto. Siempre se pone sujeto + verbo, salvo en imperativo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Juste une petite remarque: 


> C: Qu'est-ce qu'on fait avec eux?



Il y a une façon plus idiomatique de dire ça, puisqu'elle les montre du doigt et qu'on sait de qui on parle. Tu devrais ouvrir un autre fil pour vérifier ça, à moins que tu ne trouves toute seule la solution. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## newkidintown

Me gustaría referirme a la frase "señalar con el dedo" que aparece al inicio del hilo. Personalmente no la usaría como traducción transparente de la frase en francés, a su vez copiada del inglés, "montrer qqn. du doigt". En francés generalmente queda claro que se trata de *criticar, condenar, reprochar*, etc. como lo explica DOMTOM en el hilo siguiente: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=375122

mientras que en español pueder ser simplemente *señalar con el dedo*, algo que dicho sea de paso es de mala educación. De ahí a usarla con un sentido figurado sería, a mi entender, un galicismo o en todo caso anglicismo. Repito, preferiría traducir el sentido del fraseologismo por uno de los verbos indicados más arriba.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

newkidintown said:


> Me gustaría referirme a la frase "señalar con el dedo" que aparece al inicio del hilo. Personalmente no la usaría como traducción transparente de la frase en francés, a su vez copiada del inglés, "montrer qqn. du doigt". En francés generalmente queda claro que se trata de *criticar, condenar, reprochar*, etc. como lo explica DOMTOM en el hilo siguiente: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=375122
> 
> mientras que en español pueder ser simplemente *señalar con el dedo*, algo que dicho sea de paso es de mala educación. De ahí a usarla con un sentido figurado sería, a mi entender, un galicismo o en todo caso anglicismo. Repito, preferiría traducir el sentido del fraseologismo por uno de los verbos indicados más arriba.


 
El hecho es que el DRAE da la siguiente definición de *señalar con el dedo*:



> 1. loc. verb. Llamar la atención sobre él, normalmente con intención descalificadora.


----------



## newkidintown

Dices muy bien Athos de Tracia: es un hecho que esa definición aparece en el DRAE. No obstante, eso no quiere decir que sea sacrosanto o definitivo. No sería la primera vez que nos sorprendemos con un significado aprobado por la Academia que realmente no nos dice nada, o al menos muy poco. Es consabido que muchos neologismos y, sobre todo, los anglicismos se aceptan hoy en día sin más ni más. Creo que es más saludable tolerarlos pero siempre remitir a un término equivalente en nuestra lengua tan rica. Como lo hace en francés, por ejemplo, el diccionario online _The free dictionary _o el propio _Le Robert._ 
De todas formas preví una reacción semejante y por eso puse "preferiría" para dejar claro que es solo una opción personal desde la humilde óptica de un hispanohablante latinoamericano.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Me temo, estimado newkidintown, que no puedo contestarte.

De hecho no me consta que señalar con el dedo/montrer du doigt sean *anglicismos,* por lo que te agradecería infinitamente cualquier referencia que pudieras aportar.

¿No te estarás confundiendo con *pointer du doigt* que sí es un anglicismo (ya apuntado en este mismo hilo)?


----------



## newkidintown

Vamos por partes estimado Athos de Tracia. No consta, efectivamente, que *montrer du doigt* sea un anglicismo. De hecho se usaba en la Edad Media aunque con otra grafía (_au doigt_). Quizá mi confusión fue homologar esta frase con *pointer du doigt, *que sí está reconocida como calco de la frase en inglés *to point the finger at so./somebody *aunque, en realidad, si tomamos el significado de esta última (aquí: http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/point+the+finger+at ) y lo comparamos con el de *montrer du doigt *( http://fr.thefreedictionary.com/doigt / ídem en el Petit Larousse 2010) salta a la vista que ambas expresan casi lo mismo. Ahora bien, y es ese mi razonamiento principal,  traducir literalmente al español *señalar con el dedo*, amén de que esta variante aparezca en el DRAE, no me parece la más feliz. Respeto mucho la RAE pero cuando se trata de traducir, lo esencial es que el mensaje llegue claro y sin confusión. Es cierto que es polémico, debatible. Haría falta un examen ideológico y semántico profundo pero, como hispanohablante, no percibo lo mismo si me dicen "...Renault señalado con el dedo..." (o cualquier opción que contenga esa frase) como una traducción de "Délocalisation. Renault montré du doigt [Réagissez!]" en esta fuente reciente:  http://www.letelegramme.com/ig/generales/economie/delocalisation-renault-montre-du-doigt-reagissez-14-01-2010-736213.php

Una vez más, no pretendo convencerte, solo expongo mi modesto criterio. Gracias y disculpa el tedio.


----------

